# Database Discussions > MDX and Analysis Services >  Rolling Time Periods

## thayes

I am new to MDX. I have been asked to create a report that displays the following:
Rolling month ie Todays date - 1 month 
Rolling year ie Todays date - 1 year. 
I have gone through the series and looked at periodstodate etc but can anybody give me an indication as to where exactly I need to apply the logic ?

----------

